# Is this the cure to late night boredom?



## adela

I sure hope so! 

Hello, my name is Amber! Summer vacation has left me with busy days but boring nights, so I stumbled in here and I hope it'll occupy my mind! I've been a part of some other forums, but never a writing forum (ironic seeing how writing is my passion and I've been doing it for half of my life!)

Well... I hope to get to know some interesting people! I'm a very open person so feel free to ask me whatever you'd like to know (if anything).


----------



## Voodoo

You want interest?

Pay taxes. You want to relinquish that sinking boredom?

You've found your haven.


----------



## Baron

Hi Amber and welcome


----------



## Shinn

Hey there and welcome to the forum, Amber!


----------



## ~Kouryuu~

Hi, Amber!! Love that name by the way!!! :] Welcome to the forum!!!!


----------

